# quality pastry/dessert magazines..?



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

could i get a few suggestions to some of those really good pastry/dessert/cake magazines subscriptions.that come out about every 2 months....there r just so many that i would like to not be guessing on which ones? ty all.. p.s. i would like them to be oriented to a fast pace restaurant enviorment...ty again..


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

pastry arts ,how fast pace , ,the pastry person should have a good 15 min to get desserts ready ,I always told the staff this is not a after thought it is the last thing they will see before the check so lets make it worth it ,
I cant find my stack of mags now but i will find some for ya I think they come out every 2 mo. 
Tomy


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Why magazines as opposed to books? If it ideas you are after I don't find that many ideas in magazines. After you look past the ads, and interviews very few ideas.

I particularly like the books that are found on the JP Prince site (too many to list) as they are moslty geared to professionals of a high caliber. I also like books that are put out by well-known restaurants. They give me plating ideas.

As far as fast paced goes. It (mostly) all comes down to mise en place. Whatever ideas you are looking to execute break it down into those elements that can be made ahead of time and just assembled to order.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

what about C.H.I.P.S home page or C.H.I.P.S. HOME PAGE these guys have alot of great stuff .REALLY 
Tommy


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

What a great web site thanks!


----------

